# Supplemental raw feeding



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

So, i usually add some organic plain yogurt, or some pure pumpkin to my dogs food. I want to start spicing it up though...Today i added an organic raw egg (shell and all) to my dogs kibble. Is this okay? How often can I give raw eggs? Also, I bought some chicken livers...how should I supplement these in?? How often? What other raw things can I supplement in every once in a while??


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I wouldn't give very much liver. It's very rich. Maybe .25 ounces at first to see how your dog tolerates it.

You can give raw eggs as often as once a day if you want - as long as it's the whole egg (white and yolk). Some dogs will eat the shells, some won't. Unless you grind the shells to powder there's no nutritional benefit from them.

You can give a chicken leg, neck, back or wing once or twice a week if you want. Turkey necks are also good.

The one thing to be careful of - your dog may start expecting raw all the time and stop eating their kibble!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I wouldn't give very much liver. It's very rich. Maybe .25 ounces at first to see how your dog tolerates it.
> 
> You can give raw eggs as often as once a day if you want - as long as it's the whole egg (white and yolk). Some dogs will eat the shells, some won't. Unless you grind the shells to powder there's no nutritional benefit from them.
> 
> ...


Thank you. They didn't seem very fond of the shells haha. I gave them the whole egg, yolk and white. If I add in the chicken liver, I just add it in as is? I will definitely start off with a tiny amount....

I did give Berlin a raw turkey neck once, and his stools the day after were the worst things I have ever smelled/seen. Any idea why? This might be TMI, but they were like gooey diarrhea??? (and the smell was HORRENDOUS!) It went away after a day or so though, maybe the raw meaty neck was too rich??


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Usually, when a dog has loose stools when eating raw it's from OVER feeding.

Necks are very boney and would cause firmer stools, not loose ones. BUT. if you gave Berlin a BIG raw turkey neck and his normal amount of food - over feeding. 

Another idea - it could have been from the skin on the turkey neck. The skin is very rich and some dogs (especially those not eating all raw) can't handle that.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Forgot to add - yes, you can just toss the raw liver on the dogs food.

Some dogs will eat it right up, others think you are trying to poison them.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Usually, when a dog has loose stools when eating raw it's from OVER feeding.
> 
> *Necks are very boney and would cause firmer stools, not loose ones. BUT. if you gave Berlin a BIG raw turkey neck and his normal amount of food - over feeding. *
> 
> ...





Lauri & The Gang said:


> Forgot to add - yes, you can just toss the raw liver on the dogs food.
> 
> Some dogs will eat it right up, others think you are trying to poison them.


Thank you for all the advice! Hope he likes it rather than think i'm poisoning him  

Where do you get your raw meat usually?? What are the qualifications you look for (organic, hormone free etc etc). Very new to the raw food thing.


----------



## Rosie428 (Jan 16, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> So, i usually add some organic plain yogurt, or some pure pumpkin to my dogs food. I want to start spicing it up though...Today i added an organic raw egg (shell and all) to my dogs kibble. Is this okay? How often can I give raw eggs? Also, I bought some chicken livers...how should I supplement these in?? How often? What other raw things can I supplement in every once in a while??


 
The raw eggs are great. Plain yogurt is great for digestion. Chicken liver just needs to be given gradually. One thing to keep in mind is that many, many kibbles already have the maximum, sometimes more, of the vitamins they should be getting. You just want to be careful not to supply too much of certain vitamins. But small amounts of all things mentioned is fine. 

Also, good call that you may have been feeding a bit too much with the turkey neck  But, some dogs can be more sensitive then others and need some time for their digestive track to balance. Remember, dogs who are not used to eating raw do not have the bacteria in their intestines that the dogs who have raw all the time have. Adding a probiotic, or even some yogurt for some beneficial bacteria will help get things on track. 

Don't give up on bones!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rosie428 said:


> The raw eggs are great. Plain yogurt is great for digestion. Chicken liver just needs to be given gradually. One thing to keep in mind is that many, many kibbles already have the maximum, sometimes more, of the vitamins they should be getting. You just want to be careful not to supply too much of certain vitamins. But small amounts of all things mentioned is fine.
> 
> Also, good call that you may have been feeding a bit too much with the turkey neck  But, some dogs can be more sensitive then others and need some time for their digestive track to balance. Remember, dogs who are not used to eating raw do not have the bacteria in their intestines that the dogs who have raw all the time have. Adding a probiotic, or even some yogurt for some beneficial bacteria will help get things on track.
> 
> Don't give up on bones!


Thanks for all the info!! I haven't given up on the bones yet, I have about 3 turkey necks, and 5 other random raw bones in my freezer still! LOL! I will try the turkey neck again soon, this time with LESS kibble that day, and definitely some yogurt! I do give him some digestive enzymes daily as well (a capsule) and his food has some probiotics in it. The breeder had me give him Fast track probiotics, but I ran out, so I might order some more soon. And maybe this time, he'll only get half the turkey neck! lol he ate that thing up literally in like 45 minutes, he definitely LIKED it, his stomach just didnt agree.



Lauri & The Gang said:


> Forgot to add - yes, you can just toss the raw liver on the dogs food.
> 
> Some dogs will eat it right up, others think you are trying to poison them.


Lauri, they totally looked at me like I was trying to poison them! Completely un-interested in the chicken liver... lol!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

gsdlover91 said:


> Lauri, they totally looked at me like I was trying to poison them! Completely un-interested in the chicken liver... lol!


Yeah, I have a couple that think raw liver is evil.

They LOVE it dehydrated, though.  Or you could try lightly searing it in some olive oil with garlic. Just enough to bring out the aroma. Then slowly cook it less and less.


----------

